# Gaggia cubika plus



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all, i also have a black GAGGIA CUBIKA PLUS, brand new, un opened. not the old style silver one, this is new style with the pressurised handle, makes the perfect crema comparable to automatics. £150 + Post

mail me if interested. hope this blatant ad is ok glenn

regards

mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No probs at all

The amount of advice far outweighs the sales pitches


----------

